# Can't set default browser for Opera in Windows 10 64 bit



## tompk123 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi,

I am using Windows 10 64 bit with Opera latest version installed. The problem is I can't set Opera as the default browser, exactly is I can't set any browser as the default except Edge

The screen capture above is the setting window where I tried to set default browser, after click and choose Opera or Firefox, then nothing happen.

When I close the Opera and open again it still asking me "want to set as default browser?"

I searched on Google but can't find the solution to fix this issues, Is this the MS tricks to keep their Edge as the default browser ?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Try going in the old back door.
Right click the start orb.
Select Control Panel - Default Programs
Set your default Programs
Scroll down to Opera and select it with all its defaults' ("Set this program as your default")


----------



## tompk123 (Mar 28, 2016)

It worked, thanks a lot!


----------

